# HP designjet 500 Offline



## Bob Peterson (Sep 1, 2010)

Have windows 7, printer was working fine. For no reason the device printer dialogue box says printer "offline". The computer sees the printer, but printer will not print.I have removed the printer and re-added it, I have rebooted the computer and the printer.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check in the menu to see if the status has been set to offline.

Using the HP Print Diagnostic Utility in Windows


----------

